# Rockler's new catalog



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Got the new Rockler's catalog yesterday. After looking through it, I realized that there are NO handtools listed. No planes, chisels, or any hand-powered tools. Guess I won't have any need for their catalog anymore.


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

They don't list everything they carry in those catalogs. You can still get those things on their website.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Catalogs are getting more and more expensive; thank goodness for the internet and websites.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

To be honest, Rockler never had much in the way of that stuff anyway. Woodcraft was always the better of the two for hand tools. I much prefer Lee Valley or Tools for working Wood over both of them for hand tools, though.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I guess I have always looked at Rockler as a "gadget" distributor. Not that, that is bad, just not the place I would look to for quality planes or chisels.

Mike


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Got to agree with you all. I have found a few of there things useful over the years.


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

> I guess I have always looked at Rockler as a "gadget" distributor. Not that, that is bad, just not the place I would look to for quality planes or chisels.
> 
> Mike
> 
> - moke


I get a fair amount of oddball hardware from them too.


----------

